# Great Guide



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Looks like a good way to go. It is on my list of things to buy.

Dalec


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice that is something I need where did you buy it and is it expensive


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I have two of the 50" versions that I got from Woodcraft. Use them as clamps, straight edges, saw guides and router guides. They work as advertised and I think they are well worth the money.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks nice. I have a 50" version that has no markings. You can't beat them.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 50" clamp by another manf, but I was looking a the shorter version of this one, a 24" I think. By the way, if you cut a spacer out that equals the distance from your blade to the edge of your saw, it speeds up the set up of a guide like this. I have one I keep in my saw case. Thanks for the post.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

I've wanted one of these for awhile now. You made up my mind for me.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

John,

Thanks for the review. I just bought one last week and have not had a chance to use it. But I bought it for exactly the reasons that you mentioned.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool, ive been looking at these for awhile. they look really nice but i already have one and have no reason to get this one (i wish i did though  ). thanks for the review.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I will back the positive things said here. This is a great tool! I bought the 36" double sided for routing dados. I am very happy I made this purchase and suggest it to others.


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

I have one of these that I purchased from harbor freight. It is a 50" model and looks identical except instead of a true t-track it has dual straight tracks. It was about half the price of Rockler, too.


----------

